# Un poco de Junin



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ahora que veo tu thread completo, me acuerdo que yo de niño hice el mismo viaje que tú: Lima-Tarma-Huancayo-San Ramón-Chanchamayo-Otros pueblitos lindos

Me acuerdo de una catarata de difícil acceso (casi me mato para llegar) y de una cueva de murciélagos. Bien chévere fue ese viaje.


Esa última foto de tu primer post está mostra!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

*Tenía medio abandonado este thread, y no lo llegué a completar, así que ahora lo hago con las fotos que me faltaron del viaje que hice.. espero les guste 

También disminuí el tamaño de las primeras fotos porque demoraban mucho en cargar.

Iglesia en la Plaza de Armas de La Merced*











*Merienda en La Merced*




















*Saliendo de La Merced rumbo a San Ramón*











*De vuelta en Huancayo, aquí construirán el Real Plaza, la antigua estación del tren*











*Cerrito La Libertad, el mirador de Huancayo, tiene un parque, área recreacional, piscina y el zoológico de la ciudad*

































































*Vista de la ciudad *











*Vamos dejando Huancayo, un último recorrido por calle Real (la principal del centro)

El Hotel de Turistas*










*La Municipalidad de Huancayo*










*El Gobierno Regional*










*
Catedral y Plaza Constituciòn*











*El nuevo terminal terrestre de la ciudad

(Aún faltan los jardines xD)*





























*Saliendo de la ciudad*




















*Un poco de la Oroya*




















*Un accidente..*











*Y bueno eso fue todo el viaje  espero les haya gustado..*


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

chevere tio! , que envidia tu viaje!


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Wuau como a ya sido ese accidente se ve que a sido duro


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Bonitas las fotos de mi tierra,y que volveré a estar este Lunes, pero para ser realista, le haria bien una tarrajeadita a casi todas las casas de la ciudad.Como simpre digo,lo bonito de Huancayo es el paisaje y los pueblos que la rodean.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Mavo92 said:


> Bonitas las fotos de mi tierra,y que volveré a estar este Lunes, pero para ser realista, le haria bien una tarrajeadita a casi todas las casas de la ciudad.Como simpre digo,lo bonito de Huancayo es el paisaje y los pueblos que la rodean.


Tu tierra es lo máximo! Muy bonitos paisajes y Huancayo está muy comercial. Pero su gente mejor aún!! Los huancaínos me cayeron rebien!!!!  ah son bastante fiesteros eh jejeje o quizá fue que fui en feriados pero habían fiestas, bandas y reuniones por todos lados


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Aww que lindo thread, me encantó la ciudad y sus paisajes, vale la pena ir a visitar.


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> Tu tierra es lo máximo! Muy bonitos paisajes y Huancayo está muy comercial. Pero su gente mejor aún!! Los huancaínos me cayeron rebien!!!!  ah son bastante fiesteros eh jejeje o quizá fue que fui en feriados pero habían fiestas, bandas y reuniones por todos lados


Si, son muy fiesteros mis paisanos, en cada semana del año, siempre hay alguna fiesta en honor algún patron o santa en el valle.Miedo me dan como toman.Me alegro que te gustara todo.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy bonitas e interesantes tus fotos.


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

estan mostras las fotos!!! ya me han dado ganas de regresar al peru altoque y darme una vuelta por ahi!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Gracias por los comentarios Lía, darkangel, Jeremy, Mavo92, mangolight, y Diego


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Kametza, me había perdido la segunda parte de tu thread, y recién lo veo todo ahora...¡qué bonito paseo que tuviste! Suerte que has tenido en compartir tanto con los huancaínos, ya que no siempre se puede participar en sus celebraciones...por ahí estuvieron mi hermano con su familia en agosto (¡no me llevaron, buaaaahhh!!!) e igual, me dijeron que la gente es de lo mejor, así como sus paisajes, la pasaron muy bien. 

Lo que más me mata es ver las fotos de la comida, ¡qué rico!!!! Y recién me di cuenta que en la primera parte de tu foto pusiste a un cerdito, mejor dicho, su cabecita. Me la había perdido, ¡pobre! 

¡Excelentes fotos y thread, Kametza!!! ¡Gracias por postearlas!

Saludotes...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Gracias Canelita!!! Por las fechas parece que coincidí con tu familia allá  

La comida es muy rica!! En Huancayo comimos lechón & trusha, y en La Merced venado & cecina. ñamñam


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Gracias Canelita!!! Por las fechas parece que coincidí con tu familia allá
> 
> La comida es muy rica!! En Huancayo comimos lechón & trusha, y en La Merced venado & cecina. ñamñam


Me parece que es "trucha" Kametza! ^^ 

Excelentes las fotos! y muchas gracias por compartir!!! En efecto las fiestas son cada mes, y es interminable. Recuerdo haber ido cuando era muy pequeño, y duraban días! aún no entiendo como era que me dejaban jugar con mis primitos en la calle de noche!!! :nuts: Si todo sale bien, estaré muy cerca de Huancayo en Diciembre. Saludos! 




pd: 19 por la falta de ortografía :lol:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*¡Ajajajajajaja!!!*

Es que todavía la está masticando, Omar..... :lol:

¡1 punto menos por comer con la boca llena!! :nuts: 

Diciembre está a la vuelta de la esquina, Omar...esperamos un reporte muy esmerado, y a ver qué nota te ponemos...JAJAJA. 

¡Saludos!!!!



OmarPERU said:


> Me parece que es "trucha" Kametza! ^^
> 
> Excelentes las fotos! y muchas gracias por compartir!!! En efecto las fiestas son cada mes, y es interminable. Recuerdo haber ido cuando era muy pequeño, y duraban días! aún no entiendo como era que me dejaban jugar con mis primitos en la calle de noche!!! :nuts: Si todo sale bien, estaré muy cerca de Huancayo en Diciembre. Saludos!
> 
> ...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ :lol: jeje ups! me confundí, si sé que trucha es con CH!!! 

Sólo que la confundí con _trusha_ que en slang significa _monse, falso, etc_ abuuu quiero mi 20  aunque sea pirata xD


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy bonitas las fotos huancayo que al parecer es muy natural, rural pero con sus zonas urbanas muy bonito


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Es que todavía la está masticando, Omar..... :lol:
> 
> ¡1 punto menos por comer con la boca llena!! :nuts:
> 
> ...


Jajaja! era una broma!  

El reporte viene en Diciembre, que en efecto esta a la vuelta de la esquina!!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

OmarPERU said:


> Jajaja! era una broma!
> 
> El reporte viene en Diciembre, que en efecto esta a la vuelta de la esquina!!!


Nos traes fotos de Orcotuna


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Nos traes fotos de Orcotuna


De todas maneras, tengo que conseguir una mejor cámara e incrementar mis conocimientos de fotografía!!!... :cheers:


----------



## AnibalSmith_777 (Dec 30, 2016)

*Huancayo no es colonial ya lo se, pero tiene una rica historia que pocos conocen ...*



kaMetZa said:


> Nos traes fotos de Orcotuna


Man si es q sigues vivo ...jaja quiero ver tus fotos pero no puedo tienes alguna sugerencia para poder ver tus fotiñas.


----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

Señores 

Hilos muy antiguos lo mejor es no revivirlos, además tienen en su mayoría los enlaces de las imágenes caducados.

En la actualidad hay varios hilos que retratan Junín en donde pueden participar

*MODERACIÓN*


----------

